# What kind of berry/tree is this



## jennytw

Wondering if you can tell me what type of trees these are and if the berries are edible. One tree has red berries and another has orange berries.


----------



## jennytw

not sure why I can not get the picture to show up?
http://s1030.photobucket.com/albums...66/jenuone/?action=view&current=HNI_0014.jpg&

http://s1030.photobucket.com/albums/y366/jenuone/?action=view&current=HNI_0012.jpg


----------



## Cinelu

Looks like they might be cherries to me.


----------



## Rockytopsis

I don't know but will be interested in what you find out.
Nancy


----------



## Saffron

hmm - are they as low-growing as they appear, or were you on a ladder or something?

They look like they are on a bush instead of a tree.


----------



## anderlee74

Look up MAYHAW'S


----------



## jennytw

Saffron said:


> hmm - are they as low-growing as they appear, or were you on a ladder or something?
> 
> They look like they are on a bush instead of a tree.


 They are trees. Were were going down a very steep ditch and there are a bunch of trees there (one is a mulberrry-yeah). Some of the trees are hard to get at because of the steepness of the ditch/hill.


----------



## ksfarmer

Isn't it some variety of wild cherry tree?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_Cherry


----------



## Cinelu

Jennytw, Have you identified them yet?


----------



## jennytw

Not for sure. I need to grab a berry and break it open. 
I think they are Honeysuckle. They do not appear to be cherries but I did not grab one and check the inside for a pit (not sure why I did not check that out before posting?).


----------



## Ravenlost

That's not honeysuckle.


----------



## jennytw

When I type in honeysuckle berries the google images produce something similar AND it is the only berry that has red and orange berries (that I can find). Sorry, been busy with the kids and I have yet to snag one and see what is on the inside. I will try that tomorrow and that may tell me a lot.


----------



## Ravenlost

I googled and agree with you. It does look the same. So I amend my statement to "That's not the wild honeysuckle vines that grow here in the South". LOL...


----------



## MELOC

did that help?


----------



## MELOC

the red one does remind me of the honeysuckle bushes that grow here. we have the vines, but we also have the shrubs. i think it is considered a non-native invasive. the berries are paired up two by two just like mine. the one with orange berries looks more like a sand cherry to me. the photo angle is different, so i can't see if the berries are paired up like the red one. a sand cherry shouldn't have the fruits paired up like the honeysuckle. the leaves look similar to the honeysuckle, but they seem to be different in color.


----------



## NickieL

looks like the honey suckle round these parts.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Its honeysuckle. They are a shrub but as they get older they open up at the base to look like multi stemmed trees.


----------



## greenhaven

Definitely honeysuckle. Very naughty plant.


----------



## Osiris

Yeah, the orange berry says honeysuckle. But the leaves are so pronounced and big. Looks like a tree. 

Up here in IL honeysuckle is a bush only. No such thing as a honeysuckle tree.


----------



## RWBlue01

What do they taste like?


----------



## Ravenlost

Here in the South honeysuckle is a vine that is almost as bad as kudzu.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

WHAT Ravenlost said!! Very invasive in our neck of the woods.


----------



## pancho

I have honeysuckle all over the place, love the smell. Mine does not look anything like the leaves shown and has never had any berries on it. There must be several different types. It is all over the country here.


----------

